# PX4 Storm Sub-Compact 9MM-Jamming



## jasonrobertblake

I have take this gun to the range twice, probably has less than 150 rounds through it.

I have run into a few issues.

1) I am getting jams (failure to feeds). This happens with both magazines that came with the gun.
2) On the last shot, the slide fails to catch and stay in the rear. On the last round the slide slams forward. This happens with both magazines. This does not happen every-time but about 70% of the time.

Is this a problem with the magazines or gun? Also, I am using 115 grain 9mm ammo. Could this be part of the problem. I gun is completely clean when this happens as well so I dont think it is because of a lack of cleaning....


----------



## Vhyrus

Sounds like mags but could be ammo. Disassemble the mags and clean and lube them real good and see if it fixes it. Also try a different brand of ammo and see what happens. Out of curiosity what brand are you using?


----------



## jasonrobertblake

I am using remington 9mm 115 grain


----------



## scooby630

Berreta, i believe, has/had a recall for the recoil spring being to strong on the compacts and sub compacts. 

possibly the recoil spring????


----------



## handgunsrus

I owned a Px4 Storm .40 sub compact up until last month. I had many issues similar to the ones you mentioned. There was a recall on PX-4 Storm recoil springs, but not on sub compacts. I went to Beretta three times and they did replace the pistol. I traded the pistol on a S&W Shield. They did not tell me what the problem was. I never shot the new Beretta. Good luck.

Handgunsrus


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Try holding the gun tighter, and keep your arms as rigid as possible.
This frequently cures the kinds of problems to which you refer.

Usually, failures to feed and failures to go to slide-lock are the result of a loose enough hold that some recoil energy is lost.

Try it and see.


----------



## denner

jasonrobertblake said:


> I have take this gun to the range twice, probably has less than 150 rounds through it.
> 
> I have run into a few issues.
> 
> 1) I am getting jams (failure to feeds). This happens with both magazines that came with the gun.
> 2) On the last shot, the slide fails to catch and stay in the rear. On the last round the slide slams forward. This happens with both magazines. This does not happen every-time but about 70% of the time.
> 
> Is this a problem with the magazines or gun? Also, I am using 115 grain 9mm ammo. Could this be part of the problem. I gun is completely clean when this happens as well so I dont think it is because of a lack of cleaning....


Steve has a great recommendation, also make sure you are not engaging the slide release while shooting, or interfering with the slide w/ your thumb or fingers. I have one and you can't get it to malfunction on anything anytime. On one outing I went through 400 rounds and didn't want to stop. Likewise, that flip down mag extension may cause a malfunction due to the floor plate dipping a little and messing w/ the mag spring,


----------



## jakeleinen1

Yeah what is up with Beretta lately? They are having trouble keeping up with the joneses i guess... The nano had problems, the px4 compact had trouble starting out. They're a good manufacturer though, every new gun has bugs to work out!

I had a Px4 9mm full size, it was pretty good, no jams or anything, the mag was hard as hell to load though! So was racking the slide!


----------



## pasportyxlc

I recently purchased a PX-4 Sub-Compact .40 and I haven't had a problem (knock wood) with over 400 rds. thru the gun......I stick with winchester 165 gr FMJ at the range and had Zero problems...I would def. look into your grip like someone else said....Its small for my big hands and it does have a decent kick making it hard for some to fire multiple rds....not pointing a finger, but eliminate yourself before looking at the gun.....I fired numerous guns in my life and they all have different charaistics.....alot of people want to fault a gun first But I have found first look at what your doing (or not doing) then look elsewhere. (Not implying your at fault at all just an observation reading numerous blogs about different gun problems....It seems like people want to fault a certain gun or manf. as soon as they have a problem)Good luck and post your results.


----------



## pasportyxlc

Beretta has identified a feeding problem that can occur with some Px4 Compact pistols when fired with some low and mid-pressure ammunition. The issue arises only in the Px4 Compact and does not affect the standard size Px4 pistol, nor the Px4 Subcompact. This feeding problem typically stops occurring after the pistol has been broken-in through repeated firing.

Beretta has developed a polished guide rod and recoil spring that corrects the ammunition situation and is available for any customer experiencing feeding problems.

Not all Beretta Px4 Compact pistols are affected by this condition; most pistols currently incorporate this enhanced feature. To determine if your pistol is affected and requires a self-installation service kit, please enter the serial number of your pistol below. Please enter letters in ALL CAPS. 
Enter your Serial Number: 
http://www.berettasupport.com/applications/php_storm/index.htm
If your pistol requires the service kit, you will be directed to an order form to order the kit. You will see a redirect screen appear briefly. You can ignore this screen and wait for the order form page to appear. Upon submitting your order, you will receive a confirmation page and a confirming e-mail. Please allow two weeks for the delivery of your kit. The kit consists of two replacement components that are easy to install and includes an instruction sheet. The disassembly and reassembly procedures required to install this kit are also specified in your owners manual.


----------



## newgunner

I'm a little late in posting, but recently got a storm and have had the same problems with jamming. It's sporadic and happens with various ammo. Bought it at Bass Pro which has an "all gun sales are final" policy. They sent it back to Beretta and the extractor was replaced. After just 2 mags, it happened again. Seems like the bullet is not feeding properly. The folks at Beretta and Bass Pro act like this is unheard of, yet I'm seeing that others have had the same issues.Now it's back at Beretta with a note to check the mags, but it sounds like it could be a spring issue. Very disappointing for a Beretta, but it doesn't seem to be a problem with all the Storms. Frankly, I'm feeling they should offer to replace what appears to be a lemon if the problem isn't fixed for good this time. Will repost once I get it back and have shot sevral mags through it.


----------



## newgunner

pasportyxlc said:


> Beretta has identified a feeding problem that can occur with some Px4 Compact pistols when fired with some low and mid-pressure ammunition. The issue arises only in the Px4 Compact and does not affect the standard size Px4 pistol, nor the Px4 Subcompact. This feeding problem typically stops occurring after the pistol has been broken-in through repeated firing.
> 
> Beretta has developed a polished guide rod and recoil spring that corrects the ammunition situation and is available for any customer experiencing feeding problems.
> 
> Not all Beretta Px4 Compact pistols are affected by this condition; most pistols currently incorporate this enhanced feature. To determine if your pistol is affected and requires a self-installation service kit, please enter the serial number of your pistol below. Please enter letters in ALL CAPS.
> Enter your Serial Number:
> Beretta Px4 Storm Service
> If your pistol requires the service kit, you will be directed to an order form to order the kit. You will see a redirect screen appear briefly. You can ignore this screen and wait for the order form page to appear. Upon submitting your order, you will receive a confirmation page and a confirming e-mail. Please allow two weeks for the delivery of your kit. The kit consists of two replacement components that are easy to install and includes an instruction sheet. The disassembly and reassembly procedures required to install this kit are also specified in your owners manual.


By the way, FYI, mine is a 40 cal full size Storm and has had this problem! And I'm wondering why Beretta didn't offer the above solution to me the first time around?! Again, very disappointing!


----------



## denner

newgunner said:


> By the way, FYI, mine is a 40 cal full size Storm and has had this problem! And I'm wondering why Beretta didn't offer the above solution to me the first time around?! Again, very disappointing!


If you read a little closer you will understand why Beretta didn't offer the above solution to you the first time around. Have you cleaned and lubricated the pistol before firing?


----------



## newgunner

denner said:


> If you read a little closer you will understand why Beretta didn't offer the above solution to you the first time around. Have you cleaned and lubricated the pistol before firing?


Absolutely! In fact, my son in law is NYPD and knows gun maintenance and went over it meticulously! Said it was very clean to begin with but re-cleaned and oiled. Same ol' problem. I admit I didn't read all the posts above and am not sure what you mean by, "if you read a little closer", other than alluding to the cleaning issue, but believe me, it's not a hygiene or lubrication problem, nor is it ammo brand related, since it's happened with 3 different brands and quality of ammo. Pretty frustrated at this point and feel I cannot trust this particular gun if my or my loved ones lives depended on it. I sure hope Beretta comes up with a permanent solution cause I really like the Storm in all otehr aspects and it seems that the vast majority have had positive experience with it.


----------



## denner

Beretta has identified a feeding problem that can occur with some Px4 Compact pistols when fired with some low and mid-pressure ammunition. The issue arises only in the Px4 Compact and does not affect the standard size Px4 pistol, nor the Px4 Subcompact. This feeding problem typically stops occurring after the pistol has been broken-in through repeated firing. 
Beretta has developed a polished guide rod and recoil spring that corrects the ammunition situation and is available for any customer experiencing feeding problems. 
Not all Beretta Px4 Compact pistols are affected by this condition; most pistols currently incorporate this enhanced feature. 

You say your storm is a fullsize .40 cal, (i.e standard size pistol). The above post refers to some PX4 compact pistols: "The issue arises (only) in the Px4 compact and does not affect the (standard size Px4 pistol), nor the Px4 Subcompact." In other words, you have a standard size pistol, not a compact size pistol. You posted "And I'm wondering why Beretta didn't offer the above solution to me the first time around?"


----------



## newgunner

denner said:


> Beretta has identified a feeding problem that can occur with some Px4 Compact pistols when fired with some low and mid-pressure ammunition. The issue arises only in the Px4 Compact and does not affect the standard size Px4 pistol, nor the Px4 Subcompact. This feeding problem typically stops occurring after the pistol has been broken-in through repeated firing.
> Beretta has developed a polished guide rod and recoil spring that corrects the ammunition situation and is available for any customer experiencing feeding problems.
> Not all Beretta Px4 Compact pistols are affected by this condition; most pistols currently incorporate this enhanced feature.
> 
> You say your storm is a fullsize .40 cal, (i.e standard size pistol). The above post refers to some PX4 compact pistols: "The issue arises only in the Px4 compact and does not affect the standard size Px4 pistol, nor the Px4 Subcompact."


What I'm saying is that it is NOT just a compact or subcompact issue since my standrad size Storm experienced similar symptoms; and I'm not the only one, based on some other posts I've been reading both on this forum and others. It seems to be a "feeding" problem, which I stated in the repair order to Beretta, but they chose to replace the extractor, which didn't solve the problem. I must place my faith in them on this second go 'round to resolve this issue, or I simply can't trust the gun to fire if and when it hits the fan! And that's not real reassuring, as you can imagine!


----------



## denner

I'd try shooting about 100 rounds of 180grn, and you may want to leave the slide locked back for a week and keep the barrel and slide lubed w/ remoil.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...Or you could polish its feed ramp and barrel hood. That's what firing a couple of hundred break-in rounds does.

Also, since you call yourself *newgunner*, implying that you're new to shooting, you might be doing what many new shooters do: You may not be holding the pistol tightly and rigidly enough. A loose hold ("limp wristing") absorbs recoil force that the pistol needs to operate properly. That causes occasional faulty ejection and feeding.

The diagnostic is to ask a very experienced pistol shooter to fire the gun, and see whether it misbehaves in his (or her) hands.


----------



## newgunner

Some very good advice from both of you. Thanks very much! I am relatively new to pistol shooting, but must admit I've fired probably close to a thousand rounds on 2 other pistols with no problems. Also, my son-in-law, the NYPD cop, IS an experienced shooter and it jammed on him as well, so I'm still at a loss. The Storm has had at least 200 rounds fired through it, so I assume it is broken in at this point. Will see how it does once returned from Beretta. Thanks again.


----------



## AETHERIA

I had the same issue with the PX4 Compact 9mm, 7 failure to feed in 40 rounds. I wrote an article on it and was shot down on my observation so to speak. I found a rather sharp edge on the bottom of the extractor that was catching on the shell as it was moving up, i removed the roll pin holding the extractor and very slightly honed/polished the the bottom edge, now the shell will slide in manually with the slide removed much easier. I have fired another 100 rounds through it without any further issues. Just my observations and what i did. Good luck, like to hear what you find.


----------



## DumberThanIlook

After briefly testing my new PX4 Compact 9mm, I share this story. It failed to feed the 9th round into the test, and even more troubling; the slide did not stay open after last round. Ammo is 115 gr Winchester FMJ. I have 4 semi pistols, did not limp wrist it, and have fired hundreds of rounds of same ammo in other guns with no issues. It has the new style spring, and so is not a candidate for Beretta's acknowledged feeding problems. Further testing showed problems with both magazines. I'm no smithy, but since it has 2 separately identified problems, the magazines are not the issue. The gun is absolutely clean and properly lubed. (and not over-lubed). Running 100 rounds of hi-buck hot ammo will not convince me that this gun is OK. There is no improvement noted by firing more ammo. It's time to put my dealer to the test. BTW, the extractor on my gun has no sharp edges.


----------



## DumberThanIlook

I deserve my user name and am falling on the sword. Zero malfunctions after firing another 60 rounds of Winchester FMJ and 15 rounds of American Eagle this afternoon. As I was packing up target, gun, and rest of my stuff, my wife picked up a 9 mm bullet. If this had been at the range, it would have meant nothing, but we were in a wooded section of our own property where no one else has been. The bullet appears identical to ours, except for rifling marks along it's perimeter. I've got no explanation to offer. I cringe to think what might have happened if it had lodged part way down the barrel as I didn't check the bore after the slide failed to latch open. Shame on me !!!!!!!!!!!! Perhaps I'll change my user name to DumbAss.


----------



## msf

I bought a Px4 Storm sub-compact 9mm. It has jammed from day one. Every 10 - 20 shots and a jam. Very disappointed. Spent $775 on gun and accessories and can not trust it. Replaced the recoil assembly with one Beretta sent me but no joy. Same jamming problems. Sending it to Beretta for repair. Maybe they can fix it. We will see how it goes. Just ordered two Glocks. I bet they don't jam.


----------



## denner

msf said:


> I bought a Px4 Storm sub-compact 9mm. It has jammed from day one. Every 10 - 20 shots and a jam. Very disappointed. Spent $775 on gun and accessories and can not trust it. Replaced the recoil assembly with one Beretta sent me but no joy. Same jamming problems. Sending it to Beretta for repair. Maybe they can fix it. We will see how it goes. Just ordered two Glocks. I bet they don't jam.


Sub Compact or Compact? Do you know which one? Beretta sending you out a recoil assembly sounds like it could be an early compact? I have a very early made Compact that had way too much spring before the spring upgrade like the Gen 4 Glock, all is well now with the new spring. Also own the Subcompact which I cannot get that little beast to jam. Not you, but some folk seem not to know the model they own.


----------



## msf

Sub-Compact.


----------



## denner

How many mag's do you have for the sub compact, does it jam with all mag's. Are you riding the slide release. The sub compact is a quality pistol and there are few things that could be wrong. Recoil spring, mag, extractor and/or spring? Ask for a new one perhaps. That kinda $ and I'd be upset as well, especially from a Beretta. Mine has been 100% from day one, extremely reliable. Shoot WWB and see if that will help from the start. You haven't been shooting PMC Bronze have you, but it should eat that stuff too?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Once again, I suggest limp-wristing.

Sub-compact guns need all of the recoil impulse that they can get, so they must be held very firmly, with locked wrists, elbows, and shoulders.
Any relaxation on the shooter's part will very likely cause a jam.

New mini-pistol users tend to flinch at the unexpected, increased felt recoil. This flinch involves relaxing the grip, hoping to "get away from" the recoil pain.
This grip relaxation not only causes malfunctions, but also actually _increases_ the felt-recoil pain.

The solution is what I have come to call "the death grip."
Try it.


----------



## msf

Three mags and three quality ammos that shoot with zero jams in my Beretta 92FS with all six mags. All three mags jam in the PX4 Storm sub-compact 9mm and have from day one. No ride on the slide. Let's hope my wrist does not go limp when some one is breaking in planning to kill. Not a very good rational for a jam. That is reaching to defend a defective gun. I bet the Glock 26 sub-compact does not jam. I have the Glock 26 and 19 on order. We will see.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

msf said:


> ...I bet the Glock sub-compact does not jam...


...It will, if you don't hold it very tightly.

Shooting a mini-pistol requires expertise and lots of practice.
Being able to use a full-size pistol is no predictor of your performance with a little one.


----------



## msf

I shoot a North American Arms ultra sub-compact 380 with zero jams.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

msf said:


> I shoot a North American Arms ultra sub-compact 380 with zero jams.


Well, try the Beretta again, this time with a "death grip" and locked wrists and arms.
Tell us what happens.

I'm not familiar with the NAA .380, so I have to ask whether it's straight blowback, or does it have a locked breech?
A straight-blowback .380 will be a lot less sensitive to a softened recoil impulse than will a locked-breech 9mm.


----------



## msf

I sent the PX4 Storm in for repair. I hope Beretta can fix it. I let you know when I get it back. I'll also let you know how the Glock 26 and 19 does. I am still not buying the death grip thing. I have shot too many weapons that do not jam.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

msf said:


> ...I am still not buying the death grip thing...


...That's a very interesting response: "I'm not gonna try it, because I know-without having tried it-that it won't work."


----------



## msf

The problem is, what if it jams when my life is in danger, because I forgot the death grip magic. I will leave my trust to a gun that does not jam.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Believe it or not, all small locked-breech pistols—and some straight-blowback ones too—require that "death grip" thing to function properly.

You have to practice doing it, until it happens automatically, without conscious thought, every time you shoot your self-defense weapon.
It's exactly the same as practicing your trigger squeeze and maintaining your sight picture: These are things you just have to do, in order to shoot effectively and accurately. They have to be practiced, and practiced pretty often, since pistol effectiveness is a very fungible skill.

You do practice, don't you?

In absolute truth, effective use of a full-size pistol will also benefit from a strong grip and rigid arms. This is particularly true when shooting at distances greater than about 10 feet, and when making head shots against an armored or drug-strengthened attacker.

If your defensive pistol is that NAA .380, I strongly suggest that you put in lots and lots of careful, thoughtful practice. You will need very well-developed pistol-shooting skills.
The .380 cartridge is not the most effective self-defense choice, unless you can "surgically" place your shots into the most deadly places automatically and very quickly, without doing a whole lot of thinking during the process. That requires lots of practice, and excellent, well-developed technique.


----------



## msf

Thank you for your kind advice. I agree on the .380. It beats bringing a knife to a gun fight. lol


----------



## denner

msf said:


> Three mags and three quality ammos that shoot with zero jams in my Beretta 92FS with all six mags. All three mags jam in the PX4 Storm sub-compact 9mm and have from day one. No ride on the slide. Let's hope my wrist does not go limp when some one is breaking in planning to kill. Not a very good rational for a jam. That is reaching to defend a defective gun. I bet the Glock 26 sub-compact does not jam. I have the Glock 26 and 19 on order. We will see.


I'm a little confused here? You say you shoot the same mag's in the PX4 sub-compact as you shoot in your 92FS? If what you stated and if I'm reading it correctly, 92 series magazines are not interchangeable with PX4 magazines and vis-versa. They will not fit. I could just be misinterpreting what you stated. If you are attempting to use 92 series magazines in a PX4 there is little wonder why it would be jamming, but again they wouldn't even seat in the pistol, so I must have misinterpreted your statement.


----------



## msf

Different mags.


----------



## boringknowitall

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Try holding the gun tighter, and keep your arms as rigid as possible.
> This frequently cures the kinds of problems to which you refer.
> 
> Usually, failures to feed and failures to go to slide-lock are the result of a loose enough hold that some recoil energy is lost.
> 
> Try it and see.


My wife had this problem with my PX-4, does not jam when I fire it but, it jammed twice the other day with her with about 100 rounds. I watched her fire it and she was holding it too loosely.


----------



## msf

P X 4 Storm 9mm sub-compact is back from repair with no jams. No jams with the Glock 19 as well. Shot the Glock 19 and the Storm from same distance. The Glock pattern was very tight and impressive. The Storm was all over the place compared to the Glock 19. Both 9 mm, same distance. The Beretta pattern was dismal compared to the Glock 19. That surprised me.


----------

